# WA cheese guild



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Pav~
Wanted to ask if we join the facebook page of your guild can we read the forum discussions?
Lee


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Lee,

You found me out . The site is about 5 days old, and the forum is empty right now. The facebook page and the site are separate. You have to register on the site to post on the forum. I'll try to put up some clearer instructions and a lot more content over the coming weeks.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You already have a following, Pav.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Yay!!!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Come join us for class on Saturday! See the event on the Facebook site, that class is at my farm, just like the one last night, which I was too foggy sick to do more than handle registrations and hand out nametags. I was too out of it to get much out of it, but hey, I took some videos and I can organize another one! :biggrin


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I am not familiar with face book, and am thousands of miles from Washington, but I want to learn advanced cheesemaking too.

Any suggestions other than pestering poor Pav?

I checked out the guild and it is looking really good!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

MaryAnn, a bunch of us cheesemakers post on http://cheeseforum.org/forum/index.php

You can go there and search through all sorts of past posts. Which book did you buy? Most out there don't explain things, just give you recipes to follow.

Best way is to try one style until you get it to how you want it, and then move on to another cheese. And then post if you get stuck so people can help. Commercial cheesemakers usually make 1-2 styles, so they know the ins and outs of each one well.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I bought cheesemaking from Ricki Carroll, many years ago, and I made several of the soft cheeses, like lemon cheese etc. I also got pretty good with mozzarella. Yogurt cheese just never gave me any results, it just went through the cheesecloth. Not a big problem, since my kids loved yogurt anyhow.

I lost everything in a house fire in 2008, so I am gradually replacing books etc.
This time I ordered:
Home Cheese Recipes for 75 Delicious Cheeses, Ricki Carroll. I knew it wasn't the step by step primer that I had before, but figured it was time to increase my cheese making skills anyhow. And the cheese recipes they had did turn out well for me, except for yogurt cheese!

I am excited to be learning more cheesemaking etc. Back then, I was homeschooling 4 kids, so no time to experiment that much. And lots to do to keep them going. And I just didn't have all the cultures, nor equipment for pressing etc. I still don't have presses.

Now, it is only 3 of us, I am raising a grandchild, so more time to get into cheesemaking at this time!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

That's wonderful, cheesemaking can be so much fun. The yogurt cheeses need a culture that makes it thick and a good muslin cloth, otherwise it doesn't work so well.

IMHO, you don't really need a press for most cheeses except cheddar. A friend of mine developed a technique called "pressing in the pot" Where if you keep the wheel warm by putting it into a pot and then the pot into a sink of warm water, you need a lot less pressure. You do need a plastic mold with a follower on it, though.


----------

